# Vaughan williams' Tuba Concerto



## Donn (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello! 

I'm a new member on the forum. I joined because of the challenge in finding anyone who shares my love of classical music and enjoys discussing composers, specific pieces, and discovering more about it. I also compose orchestral music. I chose as an opening topic to mention Vaughan Williams' Tuba concerto for comments. Here's why: There's not many recordings of it, and it's not a very commonly known piece. When I first found it I thought it would turn out to be a fun and unique idea, a novelty piece, but not something you necessarily come back to, but I sure come back to it. Vaughan Williams' music really appeals to me, he has a knack not only for great melody, but development. The Tuba Concerto may seem to some a novelty, but I've found it to be a well constructed and highly listenable piece. It doesn't reach the heights of inspiration as, say the 2nd, 4th, or 5th, but it's just, well, a great piece of music nevertheless. Any other listeners who really enjoy this piece? 

Also, some of my personal favorite composers are: Walton, Debussy, Sibelius, Shostakovitch, Bartok, Mahler, Nielsen, Liszt, Barber, Von Weber, Berlioz, and Saint Saens. 

Donn


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The Tuba Concerto was one of the first pieces by Vaughan Williams that I got to know well. My best mate at the time was a tuba player and so perhaps that's not surprising. I enjoy the piece and agree that it should not be seen as a 'novelty' piece. His piece written for harmonica player Larry Adler, the _Romance for Harmonica and Orchestra_, is also worth a listen.






Other tuba concertos well worth a listen include those by Edward Gregson and Kalevi Aho.


----------

